# U.S. Health Insurance / Prescription Med Costs



## SamanthaNY (Jul 9, 2007)

Fat people have a catch-22 when it comes to health and medicine. We are at higher risk for many conditions, yet poor treatment, fat-phobia, social stigma and lack of insurance keep us - the very people in need of diligent health care - away from doctor's offices. 

I cannot stress enough how important consistent medical care is to your life - and the _quality _of your life. Your health is your single most valuable asset. *You *are the first line of defense against illness and injury, and unfortunately, it takes more effort for fat people to receive the same quality of care as smaller people. It's not enough to bemoan the difficulties of receiving good healthcare - we each must advocate for our own needs. As fat people, health care and health insurance is one area where we have little assistance and few champions. Hopefully that will change in time, but we cannot wait for that to happen. Each of us must take care of our needs... right now. 

I know many of us have inadequate or inconsistent health insurance coverage, so I thought I would compile some information on getting assistance. 

This Primer on Insurance Choices can help you decide which insurance coverage you need, and which you might be able to get. Includes worksheets to customize your needs. A great place to start. 

I could find only one positive resource on being fat and getting health insurance. Naafa has a good page on health insurance, your rights and possible resources. 

This page is a state by state Guide To Getting And Keeping Health Insurance. While it doesn't address the needs of fat people directly, it will give you information on the laws which govern your state... something you will need to know. 

_More than 30 states have high-risk pools serving people who do not have access to job-based or group health insurance and cannot find affordable coverage on their own. These pools often operate like traditional plans, such as PPOs. Contact information for state high-risk pools is located at the website of the National Association of State Comprehensive Health Insurance Plans.

Risk pool insurance is expensive, but state laws usually set a ceiling of 125% to 200% of the market rate. For example, if your state's standard rate for a person your age is $300 a month, the risk pool insurance rate would be $375 to $600 a month. If you have a pre-existing condition, you may need to wait a certain period before coverage kicks in.

States that do not offer a high-risk pool often provide other options, such as requiring one insurer, like Blue Cross Blue Shield, to accept all applicants. Contact your state insurance department to determine what your state offers. You'll find links at the website of the National Association of Insurance Commissioners.

Limited benefit plans are another option if you can't afford traditional coverage or are having trouble buying health insurance coverage because of your health history. These plans cost less than conventional insurance and provide correspondingly fewer benefits. They help pay for cold-and-flu care but do not cover all of your costs for serious medical problems, such as accidents or operations.

Limited benefit plans are not offered in every state. Check out the website of State Coverage Initiatives to see whether your state allows companies to sell limited benefit plans and under what circumstances.

Limited benefit plans are controversial because they are not required to offer all of the benefits that each state requires traditional insurance plans to offer, such as mammograms, and they pay for a limited number of services. Some people believe that limited benefit plans are an important alternative for people with no insurance. Others believe that limited benefit plans offer consumers little value because they don't cover the costs of major illnesses.

If you're shopping for a limited benefit plan, you'll see two types: discount cards and mini-meds._

Another possible resource for low or no income individuals are prescription assistance plans (PAPs). This page is an excellent overall compilation of available prescriptions assistance plans. This page offers good first-time user information and details benefits available by disease/condition. Looks like an excellent resource, and user-friendly for those who find online information overwhelming and daunting.

*NOTE: I would like this thread to be a discussion of resources and information on finding and getting health insurance and medical care. I would like this NOT to turn into a discussion of American health insurance or how it compares to healthcare in other countries. While I realize I cannot dictate how this thread develops, I ask that you please try to remember that this is the Health Forum, not Hyde Park.* Thanks in advance.


----------



## imfree (Jul 9, 2007)

Veterans, don't hesitate to contact the Veteran's Administration
for help. I'm a disabled veteran with a non service-connected disability and
the VA has provided me with great medical care since 2005, when changes
in TennCare caused me to lose state coverage.


----------

